
Stranger hacks family's baby monitor and talks to child at night - jeena
http://sfglobe.com/2016/01/06/stranger-hacks-familys-baby-monitor-and-talks-to-child-at-night/
======
qb45
The Internet of Things That Spy On You.

There are websites which scan the Internet for publicly accessible cameras,
grab preview pictures and display lists of them. Lots of public CCTVs, but
also offices, zoos (really) and of course private homes (although they tend to
de-index those). You see a preview you like, click it and they send you to the
webcam's video feed or web interface. Sometimes there are even controls to
reorient the camera in different direction.

Too bad the OP didn't tell if this particular "hack" also involved just
guessing the IP address and TCP port or if they actually had to make an effort
to bypass some kind of authentication.

------
otoburb
A concrete cautionary tale for our soon-to-be IoT connected world.

